# 18" river smallmouth on my b-day



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Although, I can appreciate an 18"er, I will have to say worst post EVER! 

Only a subject line!! No pics!  . . . and no details at all. Please drop some good details for us!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Cool story bro, lol.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ahh!!!!! Details please!!!! I cant take it anymore!!!
(Note: this post was originally all in caps. pretty cool that it got fixed automatically)


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> Although, I can appreciate an 18"er, I will have to say worst post EVER!
> 
> Only a subject line!! No pics!  . . . and no details at all. Please drop some good details for us!
> 
> ...


The worst post I've ever seen said "top water, farm pond, wow." Or something like that. I'd say this is a close second... Happy birthday to the OP, though.


----------

